# [Wet Thumb Forum]-10G Planted - 11.02.03



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

This is my 10G Planted as of November 2, 2003. Any and all suggestions are appreciated.

Setup:
10G Plastic
2 10w 6700K Screw in Flo. Bulbs / 10hrs a day, 12pm - 10pm
Penguin BioWheel Mini / minus the Biowheel
DIY C02 / injected into Powerfilter
10 Lbs Natural Gravel, Medium Grained w/ Laterite underlayment

Plants:
Water Sprite
Java Moss
Java Fern
Jungle Val
Green Wendtii
Myriophyllum aquaticum
Ludwigia Repens
Bacopa monnieri

Fish:
5 White Clouds
4 Ember Tetras
2 Dwarf Gold Barbs
1 Endler (Male)

- depthC


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

This is my 10G Planted as of November 2, 2003. Any and all suggestions are appreciated.

Setup:
10G Plastic
2 10w 6700K Screw in Flo. Bulbs / 10hrs a day, 12pm - 10pm
Penguin BioWheel Mini / minus the Biowheel
DIY C02 / injected into Powerfilter
10 Lbs Natural Gravel, Medium Grained w/ Laterite underlayment

Plants:
Water Sprite
Java Moss
Java Fern
Jungle Val
Green Wendtii
Myriophyllum aquaticum
Ludwigia Repens
Bacopa monnieri

Fish:
5 White Clouds
4 Ember Tetras
2 Dwarf Gold Barbs
1 Endler (Male)

- depthC


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

That's a nice looking crypt in the middle. Can I have it? Looks good if you ask me.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------

